# زبان های اسکریپتی > Flash و  ActionScript >  Action Script && php

## cybercoder

من یه جایی تو یه مجله ای دیده بودم که بین Action و asp متغیر پاس می داد حالا می خوام بدونم چه جوری میشه همین کار رو با Php کرد ( گم کردم اون مقاله رو )

----------


## PrinceDotNet

اگه ارتباط بین flash و asp.net رو هم دیدی به ما هم بگو.

----------


## SH_Zahra

ای بابا این تالار مدیر نداره یا کسی که به فلش و Action Script  وارد باشه؟

----------


## sajedi

na motasefane

----------


## Hamid_PaK

فوروم رو جستجو کنید یک پست در این باره هست ...

یا حق !!!

----------


## Hamid_PaK

این پست مورد نظر یکم جستجو سریعتر کارتون رو راه می اندازه !!!
ارتباط IE با ActiveX فلش

یا حق !!!

----------

